# Are these dogs real gsd's, if so are they any good?



## treycpeterson (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm looking to buy my first german shepherd. I've been warned about buying dogs from byb's and peddler's. Also, I've heard that there is a huge difference in buying a showbred dog vs a working gsd. Specifically, I'm looking at dogs from Rettinghaus K-9 and Security. He's a local breeder who claims to have imported his dogs from Germany. Since I'm a little new to this breed, I was hoping to get a second opinon. I'm located in tulsa, oklahoma, so if anyone knows of any other reputable breeders, please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i cant give you any information but i wanted to welcome you to the forum. Stick around. there are a bunch of breeders on the board you may be interested in as well.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

What are you looking for in a dog?
What are your plans for it?
are you wanting a puppy or a older dog?
How much are you willing to spend?
What is your level of handling experience?


Not sure of the breeder. Doesn't list studs or the bitches used in his breedings. That is important to know. I would like a little more information all around. Speaking for myself.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

Are they real GSD's - by real if you mean purebred then I would say yes. If you mean are they "German" German Shepherds then you would need more info like the pedigrees. 

I don't know anything about the breeder. If you're interested in those pups I would email the breeder asking for a copy of the pedigree or, if they're listed, a link to their pedigree on the Pedigree Database site. 

Like Ace said - overall I would just want more information.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Hmmm not much info on the site but that really does not mean much, I always suggest a personal meeting.

By the way welcome and yes there are many breeders here you might find interest in.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Here is a great thread to help know what to look for: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

treycpeterson said:


> I'm looking to buy my first german shepherd. I've been warned about buying dogs from byb's and peddler's. Also, I've heard that there is a huge difference in buying a showbred dog vs a working gsd. Specifically, I'm looking at dogs from Rettinghaus K-9 and Security. He's a local breeder who claims to have imported his dogs from Germany. Since I'm a little new to this breed, I was hoping to get a second opinon. I'm located in tulsa, oklahoma, so if anyone knows of any other reputable breeders, please let me know. Thanks!


If I were you I'd first spend a bunch of time on this link -> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html and click on all the links.

I know nothing about the breeder you mentioned but what I DO like to see on an internet site is alot more specific information about all the dogs in their breeding program (and how many there are) as well as updates and brags with real info for the past few years. 

I also prefer dogs that are raised in a home environment rather than kennel so more time can be spent with pups/parent dogs in an environment my future puppy will also live in! But that's me, and maybe it's just not mentioned on the website. 

Sites I prefer are set up more like the following. And it's the format and type of information I like to see:

Aus dem Traumblick .:Schutzhund:. GSD in Atlanta, GA#

Eichenluft German Shepherd Dogs

Johnson-Haus German Shepherds, Frederick Maryland

Adler Stein Kennels-German Shepherds-German Shepherd Puppies-Working Line German Shepherds


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The price is right. But I would ask whether the sire and dam were a-stamped or ofa'd for hips and elbows. I would also ask that they send a copy of each pedigree. 

I am not a working line person, but others here could help you with working dog lines. They also have American Showline Dogs there. 

contact and ask. The worst they can do is ignore you, and if they do that, you do not want a puppy from them.


----------



## treycpeterson (Apr 22, 2011)

I have a lot of land, so the dog will primarily be outdoors. We do a lot of hunting, hiking, going out to the lake, and various other outdoor activities. Also, there are always kids at the house, so the dog would need to do well around children. I would hope the dog could handle itself and protect the family, since coyotes occasionally come on the property. Most importantly, i want a dog that demonstrates breed standards, whose willing to work hard, and get along with children. Are there any specific breeders that ya'll might recommend? Websites?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

treycpeterson said:


> I have a lot of land, so the dog will primarily be outdoors. We do a lot of hunting, hiking, going out to the lake, and various other outdoor activities. Also, there are always kids at the house, so the dog would need to do well around children. I would hope the dog could handle itself and protect the family, since coyotes occasionally come on the property. Most importantly, i want a dog that demonstrates breed standards, whose willing to work hard, and get along with children. Are there any specific breeders that ya'll might recommend? Websites?


We can't make the choice for you and you REALLY need to read up on click this -> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html <- click that as a site we keep mentioning.

If YOU don't do your homework and know all the info mentioned in those links, there's a good chance someone may take advantage of you and you won't end up with the best match for your situation. I can tell right away with someone knows GSD's or not, within about 1 minute of talking to them. But if you've read and understood the above info you'll really be able to talk to breeders and THE GOOD ONES WILL TAKE YOU SERIOUS CAUSE THEY KNOW YOU HAVE DONE YOUR HOMEWORK.

That said, even the best GSD's aren't for everyone. They really need TONS of time, specially in the first year IN THE HOUSE with their people to learn the 'pack' rules  . As well as tons of training and socialization with their humans outside the home and in 'the real world'. To the extent that finding a great trainer in the area is pretty important to most of us while we are also looking for a breeder.

GSD's are great dogs but I don't think they are the 'easiest' dogs to raise. Finding a great breeder is the first step, but I can still mess it up if I don't follow thru with all the training and socialization.


----------



## treycpeterson (Apr 22, 2011)

is there any advantage to buying a one year old (already trained) dog, rather than buying a puppy?


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

If you are in Tulsa, OK...she is a great breeder and willing to answer your questions
Austerlitz German Shepherd Dogs 
My dog came from her, and I just sent one of my pups to her. Very nice, helpful, honest,trains and works her own puppies/dogs. Does health checks, takes back her pups if need be, guarantees health. Occasionally has adults for re-homing. You need to visit a great breeder to find out if the GSD is for you. And if you should get a pup or adult.


----------

